# MLB on FOX Saturday, August 24, 2002



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=500116

MLB on FOX
Saturday, August 24, 2002

GAME KEY:

1 = SEATTLE @ CLEVELAND 1PM 
2 = ANAHEIM @ BOSTON 1PM 
3 = ATLANTA @ LOS ANGELES 4PM 
4 = CHICAGO CUBS @ ARIZONA 4PM

(Remember, all games are preceded by the 30-minute "This Week in Baseball.")

** KTTV / LOS ANGELES WILL AIR A DOUBLEHEADER: ANA @ BN 1PM ET AND ATL @ LA 4PM ET **

MARKET/STATION/GAME

Abilene KXVA 4
Albany WXXA 2
Albany WFXL 3
Albuquerque KASA 4
Alexandria WNTZ 3
Amarillo KCIT 4
Anchorage KTBY 1
Atlanta WAGA 3
Augusta WFXG 3
Austin KTBC 3
Baltimore WBFF 2
Bangor WCKD 2
Baton Rouge WGMB 3
Bend KFXO 1
Billings KHMT 1
Biloxi WXXV 3
Binghamton WICZ 2
Birmingham WBRC 3
Boise KTRV 1
Boston WFXT 2
Buffalo WUTV 2
Burlington WFFF 2
Casper K26ES 3
Cedar Rapids KFXA+/KFXB 4
Charleston WVAH 1
Charleston WTAT 3
Charlotte WCCB 3
Chattanooga WDSI 3
Cheyenne KLWY 3
Chicago WFLD 4
Chico KCVU 3
Cincinnati WXIX 1
Clarksburg WVFX 1
Cleveland WJW 1
Colorado SpringsKXRM 4
Columbia WACH 3
Columbia K02NQ+ 2
Columbus WTTE 1
Columbus WXTX 3
Columbus WLOV 3
Corpus Christi KDF 3
Dallas KDFW 2
Davenport KLJB+ 4
Dayton WRGT 1
Denver KDVR+ 3
Des Moines KDSM 4
Detroit WJBK 3
Dothan WDFX 3
Duluth KQDS 1
El Paso KFOX 4
Elmira WYDC 2
Erie WFXP 1
Eugene KLSR 1
Eureka KBVU 3
Evansville WTVW 2
Fairbanks KFXF 1
Fargo KVRR+ 1
Flint WSMH 3
Florence WFXB 3
Fort Myers WFTX 2
Fort Smith KPBI 3
Fort Wayne WFFT 4
Fresno KMPH 3
Gainesville WOGX 3
Grand Junction KFQX 3
Grand Rapids WXMI 4
Green Bay WLUK 4
Greensboro WGHP 3
Greenville WHNS 3
Greenville WFXI+ 3
Harrisburg WPMT 2
Hartford WTIC 2
Honolulu KHON+ 3
Houston KRIV 3
Huntsville WZDX 3
Idaho Falls KFXP 1
Indianapolis WXIN 4
Jacksonville WAWS 3
Johnstown WWCP 3
Kansas City WDAF 2
Knoxville WTNZ 3
La Crosse WLAX+ 4
Lafayette KADN 3
Lake Charles KVHP 3
Lansing WSYM 3
Las Vegas KVVU 2
Lexington WDKY 3
Lima WOHL 1
Lincoln K TVG+ 1
Little Rock KLRT 3
Los Angeles KTTV 2/3
Louisville WDRB 3
Lubbock KJTV 2
Macon WGXA 3
Madison WMSN 4
Medford KMVU 1
Memphis WHBQ 3
Miami WSVN 2
Milwaukee WITI 4
Minneapolis WFTC 1
Minot KNDX+ 1
Missoula KMMF 1
Mobile WALA 3
Monroe KARD 3
Monterey KCBA 3
Montgomery WCOV 3
Nashville WZTV 3
New Orleans WVUE 2
New York WNYW 2
Norfolk WVBT 3
North Platte KIIT 1
Odessa KPEJ 4
Oklahoma City KOKH 2
Omaha KPTM 1
Orlando WOFL 3
Ottumwa KYOU 4
Paducah KBSI 4
Palm Springs KDFX 3
Panama City WPGX 3
Peoria WYZZ 4
Philadelphia WTXF 3
Phoenix KSAZ 4
Pittsburgh WPGH 3
Portland KPDX 1
Providence WNAC 2
Quincy CGEM 4
Raleigh WRAZ 3
Rapid City KEVN+ 3
Reno KRXI 3
Richmond WRLH 2
Roanoke WFXR+ 2
Rochester WUHF 2
Rochester KXLT 1
Rockford WQRF 4
Sacramento KTXL 3
Salt Lake City KSTU+ 1
San Angelo TKIDY+ 4
San Antonio KABB 3
San Diego XETV 3
San Francisco KTVU 3
Santa Barbara KKFX 3
Savannah WTGS 3
Seattle KCPQ 1
Shreveport KMSS 3
Sioux City KPTH 1
Sioux Falls KTTW+ 1
South Bend WSJV 4
Spokane KAYU 1
Springfield KDEB 2
Springfield WRSP+ 4
St. Louis KTVI 4
Syracuse WSYT 2
Tallahassee WTLH + 3
Tampa WTVT 2
Terre Haute WBAK 4
Toledo WUPW 1
Topeka KTMJ 2
Traverse City WFQX+ 4
Tri-Cities WEMT 1
Tucson KMSB 4
Tulsa KOKI 2
Twin Falls KXTF 1
Tyler KFXK+ 2
Utica WFXV 2
Victoria KVCT 3
Waco KWKT+ 2
Washington WTTG 2
Watertown WNYF 2
Wausau WFXS 2
West Palm Beach WFLX 2
Wichita KSAS+ 4
Wichita Falls KJTL 4
Wilkes-Barre WOLF+ 2
Wilmington WSFX 3
Yakima KCYU+ 1
Youngstown WYFX+ 1
Yuma KECY 4


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Today's TV/Radio Column in the Los Angeles Times

Unusual Doubleheader

Fox will televise the Angels and Red Sox on Saturday at 10 a.m. to 35% of the country, followed by the Dodgers and Atlanta Braves at 1 p.m. However, in Los Angeles the Dodger game won't be on Fox's Channel 11 but rather Dodger flagship station Channel 13, which is also owned by Fox.

The idea was to avoid the possibility of the Angel game running over into the Dodger game.

The announcers for the Angel game will be Mel Proctor and Jerry Remy. The announcers for the Dodger game will be Kenny Albert and Tim McCarver.


----------

